# MTS MBlaze vs BSNL broadband



## warlord131 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm already using an MTS 3.1 Mbps dongle, but very unhappy about the current speed and connectivity issues in Bangalore.
I hardly get 1Mbps bandwidth (< 100KBps download speed) during day time.
My usage is online multiplayer gaming and movie downloads.

I'm planning to apply for a BSNL broadband (BB Home 950 ULD plan). 
Any suggestions??

EDIT: I just went ahead and changed to BSNL anyway.
Here is the comparison: BSNL (*www.speedtest.net/result/2687866149.png) -- MTS (*www.speedtest.net/result/2687871687.png)
I was using MTS Mblaze 3.1 Mbps, 899 per month, 12GB FUP.
Now I'm on BSNL 950 ULD plan, 4 Mbps, 950 per month, 8GB FUP.


----------

